# Reusable Glow Sticks/Tubes - DIY Tutorial



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I see the usefulness of cyalume glow sticks, but I don't like the cost versus one-time use, even from the dollar store.

I did a bit of interweb searching and came up with a reusable, effective, and inexpensive solution using various ideas that I found. The items that I used are the basics needed. You can switch items to your situation as needed.

These tubes can be recharged during the day with sunlight or a quick blast with a flashlight.

*Ingredients:
*
Epoxy or polyester resin. *Must* be clear when mixed.
Glow Powder, choice of colors.
Test tubes. *Must* be clear.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Mix your resin according to instructions. My wife uses this clear epoxy for her projects.
It's a simple 1:1 ratio. 5 minute epoxy syringes can work as well.









I used 30ml medicine cups for mixing. Mix thoroughly *BEFORE* adding powder.









1/2 tsp. glow powder per 30ml batch









Mix thoroughly









The test tubes I used have a volume of 15ml. Screw caps are optional.









Initial glow test after filling. Completely dark shop.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

How long does the glow last? How many times can they be recharged before they begin to fade? I see many potential uses for something like this. Where did you find the glow powder?


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

2000ShadowACE said:


> How long does the glow last? How many times can they be recharged before they begin to fade? I see many potential uses for something like this. Where did you find the glow powder?


As well as where did you find plastic test tubes. Is all this stuff at Hobby Lobby?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's a neat idea. Thanks for posting.

I found some of the glow powder here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BNEX8QK/ref=pd_aw_sims_5?pi=SL500_SY115&simLd=1

Apparently it can be mixed and used in all sorts of applications. Wonder if you could apply some of this to a front sight blade?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The problem is they glow all the time and will fade quickly...when you need one at 3 am..chances are it will not be working.

and there will be times you DO NOT WANT a glow


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

They glow approximately 4-5 hours and can recharged instantly with a quick blast from a flashlight.

The test tubes came from Amazon as did the glow powder. But I need to find a better source for the powder as it was rather spendy ($10/oz). I have another source that charges the same but offers 3 ounces.

During my next batch I will double the quantity of the powder to see it I can increase the brightness and longevity.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Share that 3 oz link if you would? Amazon wanting $9 an ounce :0


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How long is a quick blast from a flashlight, and would a campfire have the same effect? Any idea as to lumen output? Nice to have something that glows, but, how far would you be able to see with it? Not just homemade but store bought too. Never thought much of these things, now I'm interested.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Chem lights can be handy, but also a down fall. I have some but I am not sure off an actual application where I want to use one.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Chem lights can be handy, but also a down fall. I have some but I am not sure off an actual application where I want to use one.


Oh yeah - here, take a glowstick and go play. (Pay for itself in batteries quickly and kids doin' magic with 'em and spooking around in the dark.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

gee wiz! what a super post! thanks prepperdogs! im gonna order the stuff for this and print yer tutorial so when the time is right i can do this!


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

2nd Batch


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I'd rather use a solar landscape light.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> 2nd Batch


Regardless of the prepper value, my little grandson Bucco will LOVE these! Thanks a million for a GREAT idea!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> I see the usefulness of cyalume glow sticks, but I don't like the cost versus one-time use, even from the dollar store.
> 
> I did a bit of interweb searching and came up with a reusable, effective, and inexpensive solution using various ideas that I found. The items that I used are the basics needed. You can switch items to your situation as needed.
> 
> ...


Update: For some reason this post REALLY intrigued me. So I collected all of the materials necessary. I think I even bought the same brand tubes, glow powder and resin as seen in the post at least from the picture. I did not buy this specifically as a prepper item; I bought it because I thought my grandson would like it. (He is WAY big into swords, guns and flashlights. What can I say? The apple does not fall far from the tree.)

We got the unexpected surprise that our grandson would be spending a couple days with us today, due to our daughter being sick with the flu. So I mixed up a quick batch of this and poured it into tubes before supper tonight. After supper, I brought our grandson Bucco into my shop to get his reaction... When I turned out the light, Bucco's only word was "COOL!" As we came back into the house he excitedly exclaimed: "Grandma! Grandpa made light potion!"  Times like that remind me why I even bother to chew through the leather restraints every morning. Thank-you Prepper Dog!

Tomorrow, Buc and I are going to mix up a batch that is double the glow powder that I put into this one to see if we can increase the intensity of the light a bit. (I went a bit lighter than your recipe - 1/2 tsp for 2 tubes.) Regardless of the prepper value, for any of you that have young kids in your life, this is a GREAT project! It is quick and requires nothing special in the way of tools. It is 100% safe. It is cheap. And based on Bucco's reaction, kids go nuts over it!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

""Grandma! Grandpa made light potion!" 

Priceless.

I'm getting some for my big brother to play with. He's already looking for weird shapes to pour "light potion" in....


----------

